# traeger or pitboss



## Matt champagne (Jun 28, 2019)

I am in the process of buying a smoker just having an issue in picking between a traeger pro 780 or pit boss pro series 1100in. I am having an issue comparing the two any input would be great. the traeger is $1000 vs the pit boss is like $600 but the pit boss seems to have a bigger cooking space and hopper. is this just a case of the traeger being more expensive because of the name


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 28, 2019)

If you are looking to spend that kind of money, I would throw Rec Tec into the ring as well.


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Jun 28, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> If you are looking to spend that kind of money, I would throw Rec Tec into the ring as well.



As well as Green Mountain Grills. 
Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 29, 2019)

Grilla Grills are worth a hard look. I would like an Grilla Alpha Silverback.
The PB for the price is pretty solid machine, especially for the sq inches. You could always add a Savannah PID control on it later and be under $850. The Facebook Savannah page is great, lots of PB setups


----------



## dubob (Jun 29, 2019)

Matt champagne said:


> I am in the process of buying a smoker just having an issue in picking between a traeger pro 780 or pit boss pro series 1100in. I am having an issue comparing the two any input would be great. the traeger is $1000 vs the pit boss is like $600 but the pit boss seems to have a bigger cooking space and hopper. is this just a case of the traeger being more expensive because of the name


Matt,

I'm kind of laughing a little, but not AT you.  I'm a newbie myself (bought my first pellet grill - Camp Chef Woodwind SG w/Sear Box @ $900 Direct from CC - in February 2019) and found out after I bought mine just how many different choices I had available to me.  I'm laughing because pellet grill discussions are a lot like truck discussions (Chevy, Ford, Ram).  They all have huge supporters and they all have detractors.

All of the pellet grills work, as can be seen on this and other BBQ websites.  Which ever grill you pick will produce good cooks if you can read and follow directions.  But only you know what additional conditions exist for you that will influence your decision - such as how many do you cook for on a regular basis, how often will it be used, where will it be stored and used most often, etc., etc., etc.

In the long run, look for the most features you can get within your budget.  And there are more than just the 2 you mentioned at or below $1,000.  Welcome to the site and good luck with your choice.

PS: I use the sear box as much or more than the grill.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 30, 2019)

Isn’t the sear box just a gas grill?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 30, 2019)

Your really splitting hairs in this range.
For "middle weight"money, make sure you check out the Grilla stuff.
The Alpha Silverback falls in there and has some nice features. 
PID, stainless grates and shields, jacketed barrel, reinforced lid for long term fitment, nice cook space, pro cart options...
https://grillagrills.com/grills/silverbac-wood-pellet-grill/


----------



## dubob (Jun 30, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Isn’t the sear box just a gas grill?


Yes, it is; and it does an EXCELLENT job of searing meat.  I use it almost weekly for my finish on sous vide cooks.  Medium rare beef steaks and well done pork steaks done to perfection.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 4, 2019)

If you're looking at Grilla, may as well look at Z Grills because that's the OEM who makes Grillas stuff before they put their logos on em.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 5, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> If you're looking at Grilla, may as well look at Z Grills because that's the OEM who makes Grillas stuff before they put their logos on em.



I cruised by Zgrills website. The Grilla is PID and more stainless... BUT....Z Grills have the 700E grill & covers buy one, get one FREE. BAM!
https://zgrills.com/collections/all-products/products/zgrills-700e
It's nice to see some honest reviews on their website.


----------



## Little-m (Jul 5, 2019)

dubob said:


> Matt,
> 
> I'm kind of laughing a little, but not AT you.  I'm a newbie myself (bought my first pellet grill - Camp Chef Woodwind SG w/Sear Box @ $900 Direct from CC - in February 2019) and found out after I bought mine just how many different choices I had available to me. * I'm laughing because pellet grill discussions are a lot like truck discussions (Chevy, Ford, Ram).  They all have huge supporters and they all have detractors.*



This.  They all have their advantages and shortcomings.  Where I am, I had the option of Traeger, Pitt Boss and Camp Chef.  PB was chosen over its build quality.  It made the other ones look and feel weak and flimsy.  Cleaning ashes out of the PB is a bit of a pain though (advantage Camp Chef).

I suggest to look at all aspects before deciding - build, warranty, options, operation, maintenance, etc.  You know, just like a truck


----------



## dubob (Jul 5, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Cleaning ashes out of the PB is a bit of a pain though (advantage Camp Chef).


Au contraire mon frere.  I thought the same thing before buying my CC and actually using it.  Very little, if any, ash actually ends up in the burn pot and then the dump cup.  Just like every other pellet burning grill out there, the CC will need to be vacuumed out every 2 or 3 cooks.  I actually got CC to admit to me that this will be the case.  Its firmly believe it is the nature of the beast no matter who builds it.  I'm still loving it though and doing a spare rib rack today on it.  AFTER I run the vacuum on it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 5, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> I cruised by Zgrills website. The Grilla is PID and more stainless... BUT....Z Grills have the 700E grill & covers buy one, get one FREE. BAM!
> https://zgrills.com/collections/all-products/products/zgrills-700e
> It's nice to see some honest reviews on their website.



Interesting promotion and the statements in the reviews were interesting as well.


----------



## Little-m (Jul 5, 2019)

dubob said:


> Au contraire mon frere.  I thought the same thing before buying my CC and actually using it.  Very little, if any, ash actually ends up in the burn pot and then the dump cup.  Just like every other pellet burning grill out there, the CC will need to be vacuumed out every 2 or 3 cooks.  I actually got CC to admit to me that this will be the case.  Its firmly believe it is the nature of the beast no matter who builds it.  I'm still loving it though and doing a spare rib rack today on it.  AFTER I run the vacuum on it.



Hm.  That's too bad.  I still see it as an advantage though, since you want your cup clean of ash, period.  The ash that collects outside the cup is pretty much irrelevant - it can build up and won't cause an issue.

I replaced the stock controller with a Pellet Pro and because the PP pulses the fan, nearly ALL ash stays in the cup.  So that makes vacuuming it mandatory.


----------



## dubob (Jul 5, 2019)

Little-m said:


> The ash that collects outside the cup is pretty much irrelevant - *it can build up and won't cause an issue*.


I respectfully disagree.  As it builds up in the barrel, it puts more and more of it in the circulating air within the grill and then more and more of it is being deposited on the edible product being cooked.  For me, that is an issue.  As I'm sure it is for most of the folks on here who recommend vacuuming out the barrel every 2 to 3 cooks.  I've emptied the burn cup after every cook and found less than a thimble full of ash in the collection cup every time.  I no longer empty the burn cup except when I vacuum the barrel.  Since you modified your grill and have an ash buildup in your burn cup, then your procedure is correct for you.  Best of luck to you in all your cooks.


----------



## Little-m (Jul 5, 2019)

dubob said:


> I respectfully disagree.  As it builds up in the barrel, it puts more and more of it in the circulating air within the grill and then more and more of it is being deposited on the edible product being cooked.  For me, that is an issue.  As I'm sure it is for most of the folks on here who recommend vacuuming out the barrel every 2 to 3 cooks.  I've emptied the burn cup after every cook and found less than a thimble full of ash in the collection cup every time.  I no longer empty the burn cup except when I vacuum the barrel.  Since you modified your grill and have an ash buildup in your burn cup, then your procedure is correct for you.  Best of luck to you in all your cooks.



Perhaps you live in a drier climate then if you seem to have that issue.  I haven't had my smoker that long but observed the ash being rather packed down whenever I go to clean it out.  Never witnessed any ash on my food since day one.  YMMV though, I'm sure.


----------



## dubob (Jul 5, 2019)

Humidity averages between 20 & 60 % here.  There are traces of ash on all surfaces inside the barrel of my CC including the grill grates and the ledges they rest on.  The grease drip is thick with it.  There IS some ash dust on the food but negligible if I clean/vacuum regularly.  Again, it's the nature of the beast.  While you may not notice any ash on your food, there will always be microscopic amounts on it.  Probably just adds the flavor.  

I'll stop now.  Good luck with your new found hobby & equipment.  And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Little-m (Jul 5, 2019)

Yeah, we pretty much hijacked this thread.  Sorry OP.


----------

